# Antonio Salieri, let's talk about him!



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

I had a headache, but I got immediately better once I listened to Salieri's piano concerto in c. What a delightful piece of art! full of innocent joy. 

I want to listen to more of Salieri's works. what do you recommend? what is/are your favorite piece(s) composed by him???


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

one said that Salieri's piano concerto in c is a combination between Mozart and early Beethoven. 100% agree with that opinion


----------

